# Eclipse CDT: Kontextmenü nur bei Rechtsklick + Shift/Strg

## sprittwicht

Moin. Im aktuellen Eclipse 3.5.1 (aus Portage, ~amd64) erscheint bei mir im Project Explorer kein Kontextmenü, wenn ich mit der rechten Maustaste drin rumklicke.

Wenn ich gleichzeitig Shift oder Steuerung drücke klappts aber.

Hat noch jemand das Problem oder noch besser: eine Lösung?

----------

